# Crankbait tunning



## tfrench (Feb 8, 2004)

Do any of you change the trebles on your plugs? Do you use bigger sizes? Red hooks? What other things do you do to improve them?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

tfrench said:


> Do any of you change the trebles on your plugs? Do you use bigger sizes? Red hooks? What other things do you do to improve them?


You'll always want to test your cranks out of the box to make sure they run straight (bending the "eye" the opposite direction that it's running if it's not straight).

I think 3 trebels is overkill on some baits and I'll remove the middle trebel (as long as it doesn't effect how the crankbait runs).

I'm also making it more of a habit to keep a file within reach and sharpen the hooks, but this is for everything, not just the crankbaits.

I've never tried red trebels but I'm finding myself using red hooks more than ever with my live bait rigs/spinners. I might have to try that.

My .02


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I replace a lot of the hooks on my cranks. Mostly with sharper gamagotzu (sp) hooks and use some red hooks also. One thing that I have found is that on some bigger cranks like the deep diving thundersticks and reef runners that if you putt a smaller trebel on the front it gives them better balance and action. I really don't like the trebels with barbs on the out side that reef runner have come with.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ND decoy said:


> One thing that I have found is that on some bigger cranks like the deep diving thundersticks and reef runners that if you putt a smaller trebel on the front it gives them better balance and action.


Good idea Casey, I'll have to try that. Give me a jingle this weekend, we'll have to finally hit the water together.


----------

